# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Se debarasser de la version mobile

## ChatouPension

Je n'aime pas la version mobile
il me demande sans cesse de me reconnecter ou me dit que l'action n'est pas possible qu il faut passer vers la version classique 
comment faire pour la supprimer définitivement et ne garder que la version classique même depuis mon tel ?

merci pour votre aide

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

En bas de page il y a un lien "Style classique".

----------


## ChatouPension

Oui mais est ce possible que cela ne s'ouvre plus jamais avec cete version ? Mais toujours en style classique ?
de plus en style classique je ne devais pas me reconnecter chaque jour

----------


## sammy33

Je ne sais pas si ça va t' aider mais j' ai mis côte à côte un ipad sur lequel la version classique de Rescue s' affichait et un iphone sur lequel seule la version simplifiée s' affichait et j' ai suivi en parallèle la configuration de chacun.

J' ai trouvé une différence dans:
SAFARI
CONFIDENTIALITE ET SECURITE
BLOQUER LES COOKIES
sur l' iphone, l' option *toujours* était cochée.
Sur l' ipad, l' option *des tierces parties et annonceurs* était cochée. J' ai coché la même sur l' iphone et j'ai retrouvé le Rescue classique .

----------


## ChatouPension

Hélas chez moi le parametrage est ok

----------

